# Adobe CS5 is here; what do you want to know?



## xitij2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey all, 

We have had our hands on a prerelease version of Adobe CS5 from quite some time now, and now that it has officially been unveiled, we can share our experiences with you all.

My review of some of the applications (Flash, Photoshop, Dreamweaver, and Device Central) will be up in some time, hopefully by tonight. 

So if there's anything you wanted to know about it, anything you want to see, or want us to test, screenshots, videos, whatever ask away. 

Note that what we have is a beta prerelease copy, and as such it might have some differences from the release product.


I will post links to my review here one it goes online.


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 13, 2010)

CS5 has been unveiled

Adobe Flash Professional CS5 Review

Adobe Photoshop CS5 [Review]


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Apr 13, 2010)

when we will get it in our hands . Wat are the system specifications requried to run cs5


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 14, 2010)

As of now, I have no information as to when a trial will be available. 
You can sign up to be notified at the Adobe website though:
*www.adobe.com/cfusion/mmform/index.cfm?name=product_notify

You can also see the system requirements from the Adobe website:
*www.adobe.com/products/creativesuite/mastercollection/systemreqs/

My intention was to provide more hands-on type of feedback, since we have a beta copy.


----------



## traviz (Apr 20, 2010)

Talking about that, there is a site going around which pretty explain most of the features on photoshop, after effects and flash. MOD _snip_

@traviz - don't be an idiot. No cracks here. This is your first and last warning, next time you get banned.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 20, 2010)

hey can you tell me.
is there any new default effects or transitions added in premier ?


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure you are asking for? 
What you mean by "default effects"?

Could you clarify?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 21, 2010)

you add transitions between 2 video huh ?
got it now ?

i use Pinnacle studio coz it has some awesome video transitions.
so is there any new transitions in premier as well.


----------

